# The re birth



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

The sad state.








Back from JB.








The return to glory begins.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The Italians must have been off their meds when they originally painted that one.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

That was not the work of the Italians.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

mackgoo said:


> That was not the work of the Italians.


Story please!


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

It was me at the end of the 90's. I had this idea of painting it with the tour jersey's motif but the people painting talked me out of that. It was also the time when Colnago had those wild paint jobs. Any way big mistake and now I'm glad to get it back to the way it should be. I've always ridden Bianchi's my first over 40 years ago when I was 13. It was Celeste with tubs and every Bianchi since has been Celeste with tubs.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Cool....yeah, nice rebirth....looks like you're also going with a new Chorus grupo....nice!


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Getting close. Waiting on the shifters and the skewers.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

She's baaaaack. 








This baby gets a rest.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice!.....congrats and thanks for sharing the transformation.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

How much does he charge for a restoration like that? I have a Pinarello Gavia that I would like to be nicer to.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

He's pretty expensive. Starts around 7, mine was 11. For me it's worth it. I've had the frame for 20 years and I'll have it another.
He does do excellent work and he's an avid cyclist like the rest of us.


----------

